

Why positive fantasies make your dreams less likely to come true - asymptotic
http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2011/05/why-positive-fantasies-make-your-dreams.html

======
asymptotic
FTA:

    
    
        But ultimately, Happes and Oettingen believe that positive fantasies are
        likely to scupper your [chances] of obtaining your goals. "Instead of promoting
        achievement, positive fantasies will sap job-seekers of the energy to pound
        the pavement, and drain the lovelorn of the energy to approach the one they
        like," they write. "Fantasies that are less positive - that question whether
        an ideal future can be achieved, and that depict obstacles, problems and
        setbacks - should be more beneficial for mustering the energy needed to obtain
        success."

